# DIY light hood



## funnytrash (Sep 5, 2010)

Built this out of sheet metal from home depot ^.^


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Not bad at all.. how much was the sheet metal?


----------



## niceseol (Mar 7, 2012)

awesome skill!!


----------



## funnytrash (Sep 5, 2010)

It was actually very cheap. Not sure how much it was exactly but i made this for my 20 long and the whole piece cost around 7 dollars. But the problem i found was that i used glue on it and because it was metal it cooled the glue on contact so the glue didnt bond very well. To solve this i used small nuts and bolts which worked just as well. Temperature was not a problem and it was pretty solid overall.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

You have to be careful about the wiring accidentally come in contact the surface of the metal. This may cause yourself to be electrocuted. I guess that's why I have never come across any light casing that is made of anything which is a good conductor of electricity. Safety is still number one.

You're now communicating with someone (myself) that has been electrocuted a few times by accident or due to DIY projects. So, that's why I am a bit freaked out upon seeing the metal casing.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

That's an awesome looking project you put together. I would recommend that if you haven't already, connect it up for a GFCI of some type - be it a receptacle or GFCI protected extension cord - for a little added protection. Electricity is nothing to triffle with and getting zapped sucks. You can trust me on that too. I've had to learn the hard way a couple times.


----------



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

I just recently made a hood out of 1/4" plywood. I was thinking of making it out of all black plexiglass. But I already had this wood so it was cheaper. Used all wood glue to holdi together. Sealed it all with epoxy resin so the wood wouldn't rot over time. The fixtures I used were Sun Blaster T5HO strip lights.


----------



## whispyb (Nov 12, 2012)

Awesome job! Looks very good.


----------



## jhays79 (Apr 22, 2012)

Very slick, nice job!


----------

